# Heaven is where...



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2015)

Sign in an Italian restaurant:

*Heaven is where...*

   The cooks are Italian
   The lovers are French
   The police are British
   The mechanics are German
    And the Swiss keep the whole thing running.

*Hell is where....

*The cooks are British
     The lovers are Swiss
     The police are German
     The mechanics are French
     And the Italians keep the whole thing running.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2015)

HAHA!  I loved that Sunny, Thanks!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2015)

That was funny, Sunny.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 31, 2015)

I believe it Sunny.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2015)

...no mention of the Americans tho'...


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> ...no mention of the Americans tho'...


..you just did.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2015)

_Somebody_ had to...


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 31, 2015)

Sunny Thanks for the morning coffee chuckle..


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey, you forgot that you can also get to Hell in a handbasket.  I'm not sure who's going to carry it, though.  Maybe it has wheels.   And you can get to China in a slow boat.  Why, I don't know.....     Oh, and Marrakech has a road, too.


----------

